# Miniature mules? Really?Miniature mare crosses?



## MInx (Feb 19, 2006)

Are there really such things as true miniature mules from miniature mares? Or are they from mini stallions and what? I think they would be awesome for driving , but don't see too much on them and which way are they crossed?

Ok guess this should be on the donkey board but are they out of donkeys? Help, Maxine


----------



## ponyboi09 (Feb 19, 2006)

i think im right, the ones produced by crossing a stallion and a jenny is call a henny. The ones produced by a jack and a mare are mules. I have heard of people crossing them both ways.

Will


----------



## lyn_j (Feb 19, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]Minimule on this board has produced some beautiful ones! Hinnys are stallions on jennies and Mules are Jacks on mares. Contact Minimule. Also last year Tony had a gorgeous overo mini mule colt.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## CLC Stables (Feb 19, 2006)

As many of you know Mr. Roger Eitel probably one of the best judges around, he also has a minimule. My little joke with him is that he is a half"a s s" breeder HAHAHAH


----------



## minimule (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes there are such things as TRUE miniature mules. In the registry a miniature mule is anything under 48" at the withers. A TRUE miniature to me is anything under 38". I have 4 now and a possible 3 more coming in Mar/Apr. The biggest is now a 2 yr old out of a 33" mare and a 32" jack. He stands about 37" now. The smallest is last years out of a 30" mare and the 32" jack. At 9 months she MIGHT be 28" tall.

This is Maestro, 4 yrs old, 35". He took Reserve GC mule competing against full size mules.







This is Sunny, 35", true Tobiano mule out of a 30" mare and 32" jack.






This is Jester, the biggest, 37" out of a 33" mare and 32" jack. He is also the sweetest and most loving of the group.






Then this is Miss Wylie. She is just 9 months old, 28" out of the 30" mare and 32" jack. She is a full sister to Sunny.



: She is also the most opinionated, bold mule on the place.






The miniature mules are getting more and more popular. More folks are interested in breeding for them. They just don't realize how much work really goes in to it.


----------



## jleonard (Feb 19, 2006)

I always thought it would be fun to breed a mini horse to a mini donky to get a mini mule, and I was so excited to find that it had been done a few years ago! They are so cute!



:


----------



## SkipsMom (Feb 19, 2006)

Wow, what gorgeous mini mules and proof of very hard work!!!! Your's have the balance and proportion down perfectly. Thanks for sharing those photos.

A friend of mine bred her mini mare to a mini jack last year but the mare aborted at 4 months. The fetus seemed normal for that stage of pregnancy. Is it harder to maintain a pregnancy given that mules are a genectic *twist* and toss in the mini faotor of *small* which can have it's own set of problems?


----------



## minimule (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks! We're pretty proud of our longear kids. We do show them and they have beaten large mules regularly.

Part of what makes it hard is the fact that donkeys and horses are different species, technically. A donkey has a different chromozome count than a horse, thus making the offspring sterile. Plus they have a different body temperature. I've heard that is one reason it is so hard to get a jenny pregnant with a stallion. It does happen but not as often.

I've heard that some mares will not maintain a fetus. It just doesn't work. They will become pregnant but for some reason their body rejects the fetus. I had a mare abort last season at 3 months. The fetus was tiny but looked normal. She is full blown pregnant now, due within the next 3 weeks.

Some mares won't let a donkey near them (I have one of those). The donkey has to be willing to breed a mare.

I'm very picky about the mares I will allow to bred to my jack. I forgot another one from last year. She now lives the spoiled life in CA. This is Jasmine.


----------



## Sonya (Feb 20, 2006)

minimule - they are all gorgeous - you have done a wonderful job with your breeding program!


----------



## Tony (Feb 20, 2006)

Do they exist? Absolutely. Here is Little America's Accidental Tourist. As a yearling he is about 26".


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 20, 2006)

...and I raise mini hinnys, which is a cross betweer a stallion and a mini donkey. Hinnys are harder to breed for. There is alot more info on the donkey forum about mules and hinnys. Corinne


----------



## ponyboi09 (Feb 20, 2006)

Tony said:


> Do they exist? Absolutely. Here is Little America's Accidental Tourist. As a yearling he is about 26".



ok little babies like this, make me want to have a couple on my farm



: .....



:



:



:



:


----------



## Sonya (Feb 20, 2006)

Ok - trying to get this straight - so if you breed a mini horse stallion with a mini mare donkey it's a henny?

and a mini donkey jack with a mini horse mare is a mule?

Why is it different? Difference in chromosomes or something?

I always thought a jenny was a female mule, very confusing stuff. Is it the same for big horses? Are mini mules/jennies also sterile like full size horses?

Thanks...very interesting.


----------



## minimule (Feb 20, 2006)

Fordney Farms:

Yes, you got it correct..... male horse + female donkey = hinny, male donkey + female horse = mule. I'm not sure where the names originated.

Yes, a hybrid is sterile. That is because of the odd number of chromozomes. Even though the mules are sterile, we still geld the "johns" before they are 3 months old. A mule has enough going on in their brain, they don't need the additional "thinking" going on.

Terms:

Intact male donkey = Jack

Female donkey = jenny

Baby female donkey = jennet

Gelded male donkey = gelding, some call them johns

Mule/Hinney

Male = John

Female = Molly


----------



## Shari (Feb 20, 2006)

Oh I love Miss Wylie!! Sounds like she would fit in well here.



:


----------



## aBreeze (Feb 20, 2006)

everyone has some beautiful mules and hinny's there!



:

I have a question though... why do mules grow to be so much bigger than their parents?



:


----------



## minimule (Feb 20, 2006)

Well, Wylie is always willing to relocate as long as the new location suits her needs.



: .

Can't really answer why most mules get bigger than their parents. Maybe it is like with the color genes, things just get mixed up. Wylie is staying small though. Each of my mules, except Wylie were the mares first live foal. Jester was 27" the day he was born and STILL folded up. It was amazing to see him come out of his poor momma. She is huge again this time and I'm hoping it isn't as a big a foal. If she continues to have such large foals, I may retire her from breeding. She was bought at an auction, no papers, and we have no way of finding out her history or bloodline.

Sunny was also the mares first live foal. She stood about 20" out of the 30" mare. LOOONGG legs. She looked like a jack rabbit the first time she was clipped.


----------



## MInx (Feb 21, 2006)

: Minimule. this is very dangerous territory! NOW we want a minimule! Of course a dun or Buckskin to drive! :bgrin Are they stronger than a miniature horse?

What about temperment, and where do we get videos and books on the minimules to learn by?

We atach and tape everything Meredith Hodeges and it so much fun to watch, but like everything else, due to our age we would have to go hunting for an aged experienced trained one.

For now we will admire from afar!

Maxine


----------



## minimule (Feb 21, 2006)

Hey Maxine! I hear you!!! Once you have a love for these guys....it's incurable!

Meredith is a great source for these guys. There is another gentleman, sorry the name escapes me, that works with mules.....I think it may be Brad Cameron. He has done clinics for our donkey/mule club before.

I actually know of a well trained team of mini mules that need a new home. The owners are expecting a baby this April and they are trying to downsize.


----------



## MInx (Feb 21, 2006)

*Thanks Minimule, sorry for the bad typing in my posts, I had a Pulminary embolism leading to a stroke last year and sometimes things don't work perfect anymore..but don't tell Carl..I still try to convince him I'm perfect :bgrin *

Seriously he spoils me rotten and takes care of me AND the horses. We don't have enough land cleared yet for any more 4 legged friends.We have 5.25 acres but it's wooded and Carl has about killed himself clearing enough for those we have by hand.

So far we have a nice big pole barn with stalls, hay storage and an outside run-in and about an acre of cleared turn out. So we have a long way to go if we got anotherAnd until we could afford the expense of clearing that thick woods.

But we'd never rule it out if the right one came along



:

Till then one can never learn too much.

Maxine


----------



## journey (Feb 22, 2006)

I know this is a full grown Mule, but he is beautiful! I live in the "Mule capital of the world" and we have Mule Day every year in April. I love going to the fair grounds to see the Mini Mule show. My husband wants to breed Mini Mules, but I don't believe we are ready for breeding just yet.


----------



## Sonya (Feb 23, 2006)

Journey - that mule is so cool!

I'm with Maxine - I'm thinking I'd like to have a minimule too - no room though - maybe someday!


----------



## Shari (Feb 23, 2006)

Wow that is one nice Appy Mule. Did everyone see the heart on its lower shoulder?



minimule said:


> Well, Wylie is always willing to relocate as long as the new location suits her needs.
> 
> 
> 
> : .


OK PM.. and let me know her price...just so I have an idea.



:


----------



## frekles93 (Feb 23, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]I tried to find a CLOSE donk to breed my mare to for a mule next year , but havent had any luck. Boyfriend wants a "half A**" Still on the look out though!!![/SIZE]

April


----------



## MInx (Feb 24, 2006)

*I'd never want to try to breed for them. Don't fancy myself ever being educated enough to do that, but just one perfect driving mini boy wouldn't be so much to ask right? :bgrin *

I know Sonja, you and I can go together and get one and share custody. (PS. You get him Winters :bgrin )

Guess I'd better get my cart first then think about that long ear, but oh how I'd love to visit some and see them in person some day..who iin Michigan has them, anyone?

Maxine


----------



## Beccy (Mar 17, 2006)

Wow the mules pictured here are all beautiful! I can see why my husband wants a team of them. Tony I have to admit that the first photos of your little "Accidental Tourist" are the reason we went looking for a spotted Jack rather than a solid!


----------



## DebiM (Mar 18, 2006)

I've been wanting one for YEARS! I was SO close to buying a spotted jennet abt 4 years ago but circumstances changed so I couldn't get her then. I've never forgotten my dream though and come here to live it through you guys! LOL I want a spotted Jenny to breed to my stud Mathew. I know it's hard to get a seasoned stallion to breed a Jenny after having mares.

I know that I'll check with Meadow Ridge, Mini Mule and Tony when I finally find the Jennet I want. We're planning to raise her with the weanlings mini horses from that year and hope everyone thinks she's a horse! LOL Teresa Turner lives not far from me in Arkansas and I've put an order in for a tiny spotted one this year. LOL


----------



## Beccy (Mar 18, 2006)

Matthew and a spotted Jennet would sure give you something gorgeous Debi



: \

Linda has been keeping Pablo with the colts so that he thinks he is a horse and will breed mares too!!


----------



## DebiM (Mar 18, 2006)

*Oh, Beccy, that's going to be so much fun when you start working with Pablo and your mares! Thank you for the nice comment on Mathew. You know how I feel abt him so you may not be able to "live" with me once I have that henny actually on the way! LOL*


----------



## Beccy (Mar 19, 2006)

Not a chance Debi, sharing the excitement is part of the fun of raising minis, and the hinnys/mules will be the same!! What fun mare stare is going to be in a year or two, we will have to send someone out to disconnect Eileen's computer or she won't sleep for weeks :lol:


----------

